# Audio Out mitschneiden

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne

a) den Ton eines Flash oder Shockwave Streams aus dem Internet mitschneiden. Da gibt es ja verschiedene Tools. Diese funktionieren aber nur mit großen Anbietern wie youtube.

Kann man den Ton, der aus der Soundkarte irgendwie nach mp3 mitschneiden. Unter Windows gibt es dazu ja so virtuelle Soundkarten....

b) vielleicht wäre es auch möglich sogar den Videoteil mitzuschndeiden?

Danke Euch schon mal.

G. Roland

----------

## AmonAmarth

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006 (downloadhelper plugin für firefox)

die flv datei sollte man dann mit mencoder/ffmpeg oder weiß der teufel was umkonvertieren können

----------

## Tinitus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006 (downloadhelper plugin für firefox)
> 
> die flv datei sollte man dann mit mencoder/ffmpeg oder weiß der teufel was umkonvertieren können

 

Hallo,

also mittlerweile habe ich g'herausgefunden, daß man mit alsamixer den Soundeingang auf PCM stellen soll. Leider klappt das mit meinem Intel Soundchip nicht.

Bei audacity soll es einen Modus geben. Nehme alles auf, was du hörst..

Leider klappt das auch nicht.

Installiert habe ich mit:

```

 media-sound/audacity-1.3.5  USE="alsa flac id3tag jack mp3 soundtouch twolame vamp vorbis -ladspa -libsamplerate" 0 kB

```

Dann soll es da noch vsound geben...

damit klappt es aber auch nicht.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3006 (downloadhelper plugin für firefox)
> 
> die flv datei sollte man dann mit mencoder/ffmpeg oder weiß der teufel was umkonvertieren können

 

Hallo,

leider funktioniert das nur über die "Großen" Seiten. 

So kleinere Angebote werden nicht unterstützt.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe jetzt was gefunden...komme aber nicht so recht klar. Das heißt bei mir klappt es nicht:

Also hier wird beschrieben wie es klappen soll:

http://carthick.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/linux-recording-soundcard-output-using-arecord/

ein:

amixer contents bringt bei mir:

```

numid=32,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=on

numid=31,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=1,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=28

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=11,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=33,iface=MIXER,name='PCM Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---RW-,values=2,min=0,max=255,step=0

  : values=148,148

  | dBscale-min=42949621.96dB,step=0.20dB,mute=0

numid=19,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Boost'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=3,step=0

  : values=2,2

  | dBscale-min=0.00dB,step=10.00dB,mute=0

numid=15,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=14,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=27,27

  | dBscale-min=42949638.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=2,iface=MIXER,name='Front Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=1,iface=MIXER,name='Front Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=28,28

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=4,iface=MIXER,name='Surround Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=3,iface=MIXER,name='Surround Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=27,27

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=7,iface=MIXER,name='Center Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=on

numid=5,iface=MIXER,name='Center Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=1,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=31

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=8,iface=MIXER,name='LFE Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=on

numid=6,iface=MIXER,name='LFE Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=1,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=25

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=17,iface=MIXER,name='Line Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=16,iface=MIXER,name='Line Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=24,24

  | dBscale-min=42949638.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=18,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Boost'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=3,step=0

  : values=0,0

  | dBscale-min=0.00dB,step=10.00dB,mute=0

numid=13,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=off,off

numid=12,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=0,0

  | dBscale-min=42949638.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=21,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=23,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch',index=1

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=20,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=29,29

  | dBscale-min=42949660.96dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=22,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume',index=1

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=28,28

  | dBscale-min=42949660.96dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

numid=30,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=on

numid=26,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

  ; type=IEC958,access=r-------,values=1

  : values=[AES0=0x0f AES1=0xff AES2=0x00 AES3=0x00]

numid=27,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

  ; type=IEC958,access=r-------,values=1

  : values=[AES0=0x0f AES1=0x00 AES2=0x00 AES3=0x00]

numid=28,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Default'

  ; type=IEC958,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=[AES0=0x04 AES1=0x00 AES2=0x00 AES3=0x00]

numid=29,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1

  : values=on

numid=34,iface=MIXER,name='Digital Capture Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---RW-,values=2,min=0,max=120,step=0

  : values=106,106

  | dBscale-min=42949642.96dB,step=0.50dB,mute=0

numid=24,iface=MIXER,name='Input Source'

  ; type=ENUMERATED,access=rw------,values=1,items=3

  ; Item #0 'Mic'

  ; Item #1 'Front Mic'

  ; Item #2 'Line'

  : values=0

numid=25,iface=MIXER,name='Input Source',index=1

  ; type=ENUMERATED,access=rw------,values=1,items=3

  ; Item #0 'Mic'

  ; Item #1 'Front Mic'

  ; Item #2 'Line'

  : values=0

numid=10,iface=MIXER,name='Side Playback Switch'

  ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2

  : values=on,on

numid=9,iface=MIXER,name='Side Playback Volume'

  ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=31,step=0

  : values=27,27

  | dBscale-min=42949626.46dB,step=1.50dB,mute=0

```

Dann soll ich: Zitat:"The ouput of this command listed a control called ‘Capture Source’ which was currently set to 3 which meant it was recording from the external microphone.

I set the capture source to 4 which meant ‘MIX’:

amixer cset numid=27,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Source" 4

(The ‘numid’ might be different in your system, use ‘amixer controls’  to find the exact name)"

setzen.

Bloß welcher ist das bei mir?

Sorry, wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre:

 qjackctl 

Aber das klappt auch nicht.....

Nicht meine Nacht  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## XMath

Du suchst das!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Du suchst das! 

 

Hallo,

leider habe ich das auch schon getestet..geht leider nur, wenn die WWW Adresse des *.rm Files bekannt ist.

Eigentlich sollte das gehen:

```

arecord -d 10 -f cd -t wav -D copy foobar.wav

    will record foobar.wav as a 10-second, CD-quality wave file, using the PCM "copy" (which might be defined in the user's .asoundrc file as:

    pcm.copy {

      type plug

      slave {

        pcm hw

      }

      route_policy copy

    }

```

Nachdem ich meine alsa-utils auf den aktuellen Stand von x.19 gebracht habe ist zumnindest ein Aufnahme zu hören. leider sehr leise.....

Woran kann das liegen?

G. R.

----------

## merlin2k

eine recht elegante Lösung mit den Monitoreingängen von  pulseaudio habe ich hier gefunden:

http://oshelpdesk.org/?page_id=189

----------

## Josef.95

Ungetestet

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/81255/richtiges-aufnehmen-record-ber-die-soundkarte.html#post81255

----------

